# Unterschied Eingangssignale bei HDMI-Anschluss



## Ralle82 (5. Januar 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen,

im Zuge der "aktuellen" Diskussion bzgl. UHD-Standards (HDR und so) habe ich nochmals einen Blick in die Bedienungsanleitung meines TV geworfen. Dabei bin ich auf den Abschnitt gestoßen, der im Foto zu sehen sein sollte. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Eingangssignalen "RGB 4.4.4", "YCbCr 4.4.4", usw. erklären?!

Vorab vielen Dank
der Ralle


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

Das sind die Verfahren, wie die Pixelwerte quasi übertragen werden. Bei RGB hast du jeweils einen Wert von 0 bis 255 für die Farben Rot Grün Blau, die miteinander gemischt dann auch neue Farben ergeben. Bei 255/255/255 hast du weiß, bei 0/0/0 schwarz, bei 255/255/0 Gelb, und natürlich noch zig Zwischenstufen. Und bei dem Ycbcr-Verfahren hast du zunächst eine Art Grundhelligkeit und dann noch zwei Werte, die vereinfacht gesagt die Position im für die Helligkeit gültigen Farbraum bestimmt. Das Ycbcr-Verfahren sollte dabei etwas "besser" sein, weil für das menschliche Auge die Grundhelligkeit ein wichtiger Punkt ist, wichtiger als die Frage, wie nun genau zB der Grünanteil ist. und die Zahlenwerte haben das damit zu tun, wie stark die Infos komprimiert sind - aber keine Ahnung, was "besser" ist, ich GLAUB 4.4.4 wäre besser als 4.2.2... 

Du kannst das halt oft zB am BD-Player einstellen, welche Signalart er verwenden soll.


----------



## Ralle82 (5. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das sind die Verfahren, wie die Pixelwerte quasi übertragen werden. Bei RGB hast du jeweils einen Wert von 0 bis 255 für die Farben Rot Grün Blau, die miteinander gemischt dann auch neue Farben ergeben. Bei 255/255/255 hast du weiß, bei 0/0/0 schwarz, bei 255/255/0 Gelb, und natürlich noch zig Zwischenstufen. Und bei dem Ycbcr-Verfahren hast du zunächst eine Art Grundhelligkeit und dann noch zwei Werte, die vereinfacht gesagt die Position im für die Helligkeit gültigen Farbraum bestimmt. Das Ycbcr-Verfahren sollte dabei etwas "besser" sein, weil für das menschliche Auge die Grundhelligkeit ein wichtiger Punkt ist, wichtiger als die Frage, wie nun genau zB der Grünanteil ist. und die Zahlenwerte haben das damit zu tun, wie stark die Infos komprimiert sind - aber keine Ahnung, was "besser" ist, ich GLAUB 4.4.4 wäre besser als 4.2.2...
> 
> Du kannst das halt oft zB am BD-Player einstellen, welche Signalart er verwenden soll.



Vielen Dank zunächst. Man, das hört sich für den Laien ganz schon komplex an, ist aber schon etwas klarer geworden... Sollte ich also mal einen UHD-BD-Player betreiben wollen, so müsste ich das für mein TV-Gerät bestmögliche Signal (hier: YCbCr 4.2.2 bei 12 Bit?!) auswählen? Oder kann ich halt zwischen diesen beiden Verfahren wählen und im weiteren wählt das Gerät die in Abhängigkeit vom TV (und der Quelle?!) bestmöglichen Werte zur Übertragung des Signals automatisch aus?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank zunächst. Man, das hört sich für den Laien ganz schon komplex an, ist aber schon etwas klarer geworden... Sollte ich also mal einen UHD-BD-Player betreiben wollen, so müsste ich das für mein TV-Gerät bestmögliche Signal (hier: YCbCr 4.2.2 bei 12 Bit?!) auswählen? Oder kann ich halt zwischen diesen beiden Verfahren wählen und im weiteren wählt das Gerät die in Abhängigkeit vom TV (und der Quelle?!) bestmöglichen Werte zur Übertragung des Signals automatisch aus?


Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber du kannst dann beim Player einfach mal in den Optionen, ob und was man da umstellen kann. Und es auch mal testen, ob du denn nen Unterschied siehst.


----------



## Ralle82 (7. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber du kannst dann beim Player einfach mal in den Optionen, ob und was man da umstellen kann. Und es auch mal testen, ob du denn nen Unterschied siehst.



Was ich mich auch frage: Lt. Samsung-Support unterstützt mein TV durch ein bereitgestelltes Update bereits HDMI 2.0a. Wie schaut es nun mit HDR-Inhalten aus. Kann man aus dem Anhang in meinem ersten Post ableiten, ob mein TV (UE48JU6640) solche Inhalte wiedergeben kann (zumindest die Farbtiefe betreffend)? Oder wird es nicht gehen? Oder evtl. nur mit Abstrichen bei der Qualität? Blicke nicht so recht durch...


----------



## Superwip (9. Januar 2016)

Das ist die Farbunterabtastung (Farbsubsampling).  4.4.4. ist keine Farbunterabtastung sprich maximale Qualität, jeder Pixel erhält die volle Farbinformation. Wird Farbsubsampling genutzt, etwa 4.2.2 oder 4.2.0 ist die Farbauflösung geringer als die Helligkeitsauflösung sprich in einer Gruppe von Pixeln erhält zwar jeder Pixel eine eigene Helligkeitsinformation, mehrere Pixel teilen sich aber eine Farbinformation.

4:4:4: Keine Unterabtastung, volle Farbauflösung=Helligkeitsauflösung
4:2:2: Horizontale Farbunterabtastung um den Faktor 2, jeweils zwei Zeilen teilen sich eine gemeinsame Farbinformation pro Pixelspalte
4:2:0 Horizontale und vertikale Farbunterabtastung um den Faktor 2, Gruppen aus jeweils 4 Pixel teilen sich eine gemeinsame Farbinformation

Möglich ist das freilich nur mit einem YCbCr Signal, nicht aber mit einem normalen RGB Signal.

Der Sinn des Ganzen: Man kann damit mit effektiv relativ geringem sichtbaren Qualitätsverlust die Videodatenrate verringern ohne auf aufwendige (und entsprechend langsame) Komprimierungsalgorithmen zurückgreifen zu müssen. Viele TVs unterstützen UHD mit 60Hz nur mit Farbunterabtastung.

Wikipedia erklärt es recht gut.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbunterabtastung


----------

